# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Школы отключают от федерального Интернета

## ALEX(XX)

С 1 октября этого года начнется отключение региональных школ от "федерального" Интернета, сообщает "Русский журнал". В Минобразования и науки уже составлен график отключения: 1 октября по стране "отключат" от Интернета 597 школ, а в ноябре – 8712. Cогласно нацпроекту "Образование", федеральная власть должна была оплачивать интернет-трафик школ в течение двух лет с момента подключения. В июле этого года министр образования и науки Андрей Фурсенко напомнил об этом руководителям регионов, отметив, что "центр тяжести будет переходить в руки региональных властей". Позднее президент РФ Дмитрий Медведев заявил, что раздал соответствующие поручения и уверен в том, что деньги на "школьный Интернет" в администрациях регионов придется найти. Указаниям, однако, последовали не все адресаты: с 1 октября без Интернета могут остаться школы Саратовской, Самарской, Белгородской, Ивановской, Костромской, Липецкой, Курской, Орловской, Читинской, Омской, Брянской и других областей. В пресс-службе губернатора Брянской области, как сообщает Брянск.Ru, рассказывают, что средства из бюджета уже выделены, но дело не продвигается из-за "отсутствия четких директив из федерального агентства образования". А в Псковской области всерьез задумываются над тем, чтобы переложить ответственность за оплату Интернета на сами школы. "В каждой школе есть графа расходов – "на образовательные программы". Оттуда они могут оплачивать услуги по использованию Интернета", – цитирует Псковское агентство информации слова представителя Государственного управления образования области Олега Магера. В то же время главы некоторых других регионов с ответственностью отнеслись к свалившейся на их головы необходимости платить за школьный Интернет. Иркутское отделение "Российской газеты" пишет, что средства на оплату доступа к Сети в школы уже поступили. О своей готовности финансировать учебные заведения из собственного "кошелька" также сообщили главы Мурманской, Кировской, Сахалинской, Воронежской и Ярославской областей, республики Калмыкия и Камчатского края. Важно отметить, что обещания не всегда влекут за собой реальные действия. Окончательное подключение всех российских школ к Интернету должно было быть реализовано к 1 сентября 2007 года, однако к обозначенным срокам планы не были выполнены. В случае если региональные власти так и не озаботятся возложенными на них обязанностями, к концу следующего года без доступа к Сети могут остаться более 15 тысяч школ.
Подробности

uinc.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ivanika

Самое страшное, что в этих школах учатся наши, а не этих жлобов, дети.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Самое страшное, что в этих школах учатся наши, а не этих жлобов, дети.


Они не жлобы, а санитары леса  :Smiley: 
Это может быть не проблема, а большое благо - смотря с какой стороны посмотреть. Я лично с трудом понимаю, зачем вообще в школах нужен Интернет. И не могу придумать убедительных аргументов в его пользу (таскать оттуда вирусы ? смотреть порно ? качать рефераты/музыку/кино ?). Я могу понять, если бы скажем была бы создана некая Интранет-сеть, объединяющая школьные ПК и имеющая выход на собственные образовательные сервера, содержащие скажем тексты учебной литературы, какие-то учебные видео-пособия, энциклопедии и т.п. - польза была бы несомненна.

----------


## Geser

> Они не жлобы, а санитары леса 
> Это может быть не проблема, а большое благо - смотря с какой стороны посмотреть. Я лично с трудом понимаю, зачем вообще в школах нужен Интернет. И не могу придумать убедительных аргументов в его пользу (таскать оттуда вирусы ? смотреть порно ? качать рефераты/музыку/кино ?). Я могу понять, если бы скажем была бы создана некая Интранет-сеть, объединяющая школьные ПК и имеющая выход на собственные образовательные сервера, содержащие скажем тексты учебной литературы, какие-то учебные видео-пособия, энциклопедии и т.п. - польза была бы несомненна.


Интересный подход. А я вообще не понимаю зачем в школах нужны компьютеры. Например у нас в школе не было. Пусть учатся считать сами. А то сегодня уже ни один школьник поделить в столбик не способен. Один вред от этих компьютеров.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Интересный подход. А я вообще не понимаю зачем в школах нужны компьютеры.


Подход правильный. Интернет в школах и нафиг не надо.

----------


## PavelA

> Они не жлобы, а санитары леса 
> Это может быть не проблема, а большое благо - смотря с какой стороны посмотреть. Я лично с трудом понимаю, зачем вообще в школах нужен Интернет. И не могу придумать убедительных аргументов в его пользу (таскать оттуда вирусы ? смотреть порно ? качать рефераты/музыку/кино ?). Я могу понять, если бы скажем была бы создана некая Интранет-сеть, объединяющая школьные ПК и имеющая выход на собственные образовательные сервера, содержащие скажем тексты учебной литературы, какие-то учебные видео-пособия, энциклопедии и т.п. - польза была бы несомненна.


В нашем колледже, моей и сына бывшей школе, учителя берут из Инета И-цию для уроков, плюс сейчас создается сайт школы для общения с другими школами.

----------


## Hanson

интернет в школе нужен
а то директор не сможет ну там почту проверить, в аське посидеть,
в конце концов в однакласниках поторчать + в контакте
порубиться в онлайн игрушки,
да много для чего интернет нужен еще

----------


## Гриша

Hanson очень актуальные причины для образовательного процесса  :Smiley:

----------


## AndreyKa

Тема конечно не однозначная. Школьный Интернет в том виде, в котором он есть, действительно не нужен. Если он и может быть полезен, то как часть продуманной программы компьютерной грамотности. Такой программы, которая даст базовые знания, которые пригодятся практически каждому и на работе и в быту.
А то, что дети столбиком считать не умеют, виноваты скорее калькуляторы.

----------


## Geser

У нас есть много очень смешных людей. Эти люди считают что дети из бедных семей не должны знать что такое интернет и уметь им пользоваться. И это сделает их очень конкурентоспособными в дальнейшей жизни.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> А то, что дети столбиком считать не умеют, виноваты скорее калькуляторы.


Так и калькуляторы запретить вместе с компьютерами и интернетами. Темболее н калькуляторе тоже можно играть в игры, отвлекающие от учебного процесса. А сотовые это вообще вселенское зло

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> А сотовые это вообще вселенское зло


Вот кстати, насчёт сотовых... Я когда в школе работал, то у меня было сильное желание поубивать малолетних идиотов их же телефонами. Проблема в том, что у нас нет закона/правила, который запрещает пользоваться мобильником во время урока. Отбирать их, тоже не имею права. И чего вот делать? 35 человек в классе и все "сильно хотят" учиться. Переписываются смсками, игры, аськи... Пипец просто, урок вести тяжело

----------


## Geser

> Вот кстати, насчёт сотовых... Я когда в школе работал, то у меня было сильное желание поубивать малолетних идиотов их же телефонами. Проблема в том, что у нас нет закона/правила, который запрещает пользоваться мобильником во время урока. Отбирать их, тоже не имею права. И чего вот делать? 35 человек в классе и все "сильно хотят" учиться. Переписываются смсками, игры, аськи... Пипец просто, урок вести тяжело


НУ и что? А мы играли в морской бой, в крестики нолики на бесконечном поле и в точки. Некоторые еще в карты.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> НУ и что? А мы играли в морской бой, в крестики нолики на бесконечном поле и в точки. Некоторые еще в карты.


Не, ну это понятно. Но в крестики-нолики и морской бой обычно играют на задних партах. А мобильники юзают прямо перед учителем, причём массово.

----------


## Geser

> Не, ну это понятно. Но в крестики-нолики и морской бой обычно играют на задних партах. А мобильники юзают прямо перед учителем, причём массово.


Ну так это проблема воспитания, а не мобильников.

----------


## AndreyKa

Заглянул в первоисточники. Чему нынче в школе учат детей.
Cтандарт среднего общего образования по информатике. Базовый уровень.



> ...
> Назначение и виды информационных моделей. Формализация задач из различных предметных областей. Структурирование данных. Построение информационной модели для решения поставленной задачи. 
> Оценка адекватности модели объекту и целям моделирования (на примерах задач различных предметных областей).
> ...
> Требования к уровню подготовки выпускников
> ...
> •	распознавать и описывать информационные процессы в социальных, биологических и технических системах;
> ...


Тех кто это написал надо в какую-нибудь сельскую школу направить года на два. Пусть попробуют хотя бы треть старшеклассников этому научить.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Тема конечно не однозначная. Школьный Интернет в том виде, в котором он есть, действительно не нужен. Если он и может быть полезен, то как часть продуманной программы компьютерной грамотности. Такой программы, которая даст базовые знания, которые пригодятся практически каждому и на работе и в быту


Поддерживаю на все 100%
В текущем виде от Инет намного больше вреда, чем пользы ... для освоения ПК он совершенно не нужен, вероятность того, что ученики найдут что-то там полезное - крайне мала (исчерпывающие знания по отдельным областям биологии не в счет  :Smiley:  ).
Имхо в нормальной ситуации нужно:
1. Обеспечить ПК в школе внутренним контентом, раздаваемым из интрасети (для этого Инет не нужен) - обучающие программы, разные тесты, полезные инфо-ресурсы, доп. литература в электронном виде, энциклопедии и словари, справочники. Если нужно, то в этом Интранет можно и сайты школ сделать, и внутренний поиск и т.п. 
2. Если п.п 1 предполагает возможность выхода в Инет, то этот выход должен быть жестко профильтрован по контенту (с обрубанием разных ICQ, MP3, веселых картинок, рефератов и тому подобной дребедени), причем профильтрован централизованно. Плюс антивирусная и антибот защиты
3. Учебная программа должна быть максимально полно построена с учетом использования данного ресурса, особенно п.п. 1

В противном случае получим то, что имеем - детей, которые не умеют считать без каркулятора и (что главное) не умеют думать. А зачем думать, если можно качнуть готовые ответы или готвый реферат и распечать его ?! У нас тут "ВУЗ" один платный есть, так там студенты вообще учатся так - рефераты сдирают из Инет, ответы на экзамены принимаются компьютером (потому готовые ответы в виде шпор лежат в том-же Инет). Доходит до абсурда - студен приходит сдавать тест, получает "2", причина - он не знал, какой предмет изучал семестр и что он сдает, и скачал не ту шпору  :Smiley:  (и с ужасом узнает, что он пришел на экзаме по философии, а шпоры по экономике).
Теперь если брать c другой стороны - компьютерный класс как повышения уровня компьютерной безграмотности. Назовите мне кто-нибудь в процентах кол-во толковых преподавателей информатики в школах ? Большинство (я не говорю, что все ... просто большинство) из них смотрят на компьютер, как бараны на Адронный Коллайдер, со всеми вытекающими последствиями.

----------


## Rene-gad

> В текущем виде от Инет намного больше вреда, чем пользы ...


И вообще - Жить вредно, можно умереть...  :Cool:  Нет, мужики, не согласен с таким подходом: Интернет существует и если делать вид, что это только происки буржуазной пропаганды, то получится та же ситуация, что в свое время с генетикой и кибернетикой, а в результате - безнадежное отставание в этих определяющих отраслях.
_В какой форме_ он должен быть в школах - это может быть темой обсуждения, а не _нужен или не нужен_

----------


## PavelA

ИМО: Инет должен быть для обучения школьников правильной работы в нем.
Чтобы нашему порталу было меньше работы  :Wink:

----------


## maXmo

Надо детей не вирей избегать учить, а понимать, что происходит в системе, а если задаться целью вызубрить все возможности фотошопов, вордов, экселей, мувимейкеров просто потому, что они есть – получится макака-кнопконажиматель, которая больше ничего не умеет.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Надо детей не вирей избегать учить, а понимать, что происходит в системе, а если задаться целью вызубрить все возможности фотошопов, вордов, экселей, мувимейкеров просто потому, что они есть – получится макака-кнопконажиматель, которая больше ничего не умеет.


+1. Это точно. Я в своё время на БК-0011 учился. Учили нас алгоритмическому языку, BASIC был, что такое вообще компутер, из чего состоит.. Нас не учили какие кнопки жать, как сейчас. Собственно подход был правильный. После такого обучения можно работать с разными ЭВМ и разными ОС (подготовка не большая то надо будет), потому что понимаешь принцип работы, что к чему. А при нынешнем подходе - если отличается цвет кнопки на панели, то всё, затык мозга.

----------


## Hanson

мы в школе за 2 года информатики компьютер включали 1 раз(и тот я прогулял) :Sad: ,
а на уроках мы рисовали блок схемы, писали программы на бейсике в тетрадках, 
ни о какой компьютерной грамотности речи и быть немогло, уровень преподавателя был не то что низкий, а просто катастрофа,
я както заходил в родную школу года 3 назад, так она до сих пор преподает информатику,

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Rene-gad

> Надо детей не вирей избегать учить, а понимать, что происходит в системе


Зачем это человеку, который комп не для написания программ использует, а действительно как *инструмент* для написания напр. диссертации по биологии или романа Война и Мир? Для того, чтобы управлять автомобилем, не нужно знать, что такое цикл Карно и абразивный износ. Достаточно выучить и соблюдать правила безопасного движения и знать, _що гальмує, а що - пре_ .

----------


## PavelA

> правила безопасного движения и знать, _що гальмує, а що - пре_ .


Правила безопасного секеса с интернетом - вот это надо изучать всем и везде.  :Wink:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Зачем это человеку, который комп не для написания программ использует, а действительно как *инструмент* для написания напр. диссертации по биологии или романа Война и Мир? Для того, чтобы управлять автомобилем, не нужно знать, что такое цикл Карно и абразивный износ. Достаточно выучить и соблюдать правила безопасного движения и знать, _що гальмує, а що - пре_ .


Правильно, а потом когда у такого управляющего автомобилем знатока отказывают тормоза, он и сам расшибается, и других калечит - и все по незнании теории. Или в лучшем случае "кукует" где-то и ждет помощи ...
Вернувшись к Инет - так вот всетаки зачем он в школе ?  :Smiley:  В общем комплексе занятий по изучению ПК ученикам нужно хотя-бы успеть понять, как он работает, компьютер этот ... и познакомиться с базовыми приемами работы с ним, чтобы человек мог в случае надобности умел набрать документ, оформить его, с таблицами поработать - т.е. то, с чем ученик почти наверняка столкнется в реальной жизни. А по интернет 1-2 занятия максимум во всем курсе обучения, что изучать то там ...

----------


## natalas

> И вообще - Жить вредно, можно умереть...  Нет, мужики, не согласен с таким подходом: Интернет существует и если делать вид, что это только происки буржуазной пропаганды, то получится та же ситуация, что в свое время с генетикой и кибернетикой, а в результате - безнадежное отставание в этих определяющих отраслях. _В какой форме_ он должен быть в школах - это может быть темой обсуждения, а не _нужен или не нужен_


Вот с этим согласна полностью.
Позвольте и мне, как человеку, непосредственно участвовавшему в подключении интернета в сельских школах сказать свои несколько слов.
Ничто не убедит меня, что интернет там не нужен. 
Как же рады были все там, просто тому, что и они получили то, что казалось в этой глубинке недостижимым. Это их чувство, что и они такие же как и все, равные по возможностям, много стоит. По крайней мере, для меня.
Как забыть, что в специальной школе-интернате для плохо слышащих детей дети получили еще одну реальную возможность общаться через интернет.
Да, не все гладко в школах, даже очень,особенно в сельских.Очень много зависит от позиции и готовности учителей. Но неужели же надо ждать когда построят хорошую школу, подготовят очень хороших педагогов и вот тогда заживем хорошо..и правильно?
А по поводу доступа на "всякие разные" сайты можно посмотреть на построение сети школьного интернета: http://www.rtcomm.ru/edu/edudocs/index.html
Ну а 1 октября посмотрим, что будет на самом деле.

----------


## herzn

> А по интернет 1-2 занятия максимум во всем курсе обучения, что изучать то там ...


Дети хотя бы его увидят, а там глядишь из кого-нибудь из них и новый Бернерс-Ли получится, всяко ведь бывает.
Россия - бедная страна и у большинства просто нет и не может быть дома компьютера.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Вот кстати, насчёт сотовых... Я когда в школе работал, то у меня было сильное желание поубивать малолетних идиотов их же телефонами. Проблема в том, что у нас нет закона/правила, который запрещает пользоваться мобильником во время урока. Отбирать их, тоже не имею права. И чего вот делать? 35 человек в классе и все "сильно хотят" учиться. Переписываются смсками, игры, аськи... Пипец просто, урок вести тяжело


про мобилки обычно пишут в правилах внутреннего распорядка учебного заведения. Когда я работала в началке урок начинался со *встали, вынули телефоны из карманов/сняли с шеи шнурок с телефоном, убрали телефон в портфель. встали ровненько, поздоровались с учителем* и никаких проблем. а вот со старшими да, сложнее.... 


Что касается тырнета в школе - он нужен. Но к нему нужен хороший фильтр - чтобы работали сайты исключительно *по теме* причем лучше даже составить список того, что должно работать и запретить остальное. Если чего-то нужного в списке нет - через учителя рассматривать вопрос о подключении. Тогда никакие прокси не спасут.

А для осваивания азов компьюетрной грамотности достаточно и хорошо организованной локалки. Когда мы основы HTML изучали  - в тырнет нас не пускали. Нормально делали сайты в локальной сети, а потом уже они попадали в тырнет (через несколько часов обычно, не знаю как оно было орагнизованно).

----------

